# My Hav has an extra rib?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I took my 4 month old female Hav (not AKC) to the pet store today and one of the salespeople fell in love with her and was holding her and playing with her. She suddenly noticed a "bump" on one side in the middle but toward the rear. She showed it to the owner who also felt it (as did I at that point), and suggested I have the vet look at it.

The vet was very calm and said "that's a rib". I pointed out she didn't have the same bump on the other side and she said she sees it very commonly in small dogs, Havs and ****Suis, - dogs that have been "overbred". She said it is nothing to worry about.

The vet offered to take an xray if I wanted, but said it could also be cartilage and then it wouldn't show in an xray anyway. Her recommendation was to ignore it, it would cause no problems. This recommendation was made after checking to see that the dog was eating and playful and obviously in good shape.

The vet said if I did want to xray, she recommended it be done when the dog is spayed because then the dog will be under anesthesia and they will be able to have her still enough to get a meaningful xray.

I should note this is a happy and healthy dog with whom I've had absolutely no problems beyond tear staining and the usual training stuff. She eats, she can't get enough play, and she has gained one pound in 3 weeks.

So, do I have anything to be concerned about or is this just some anomaly which is not uncommon with small dogs similar to these?

Thanks for your help - it's a little upsetting and I keep telling myself there's nothing to be worried about....but I'd like to be very sure of that.

Louise


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, Louise. I'd be a bit ticked and concerned that my vet said that Havs are overbred!....But, my Tucker has what I think is a similar sounding area on his right side. It feels like a "sprung rib." My vet said it wasn't anything to worry about, just something to do with cartilage being more pliable and not an uncommon thing.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I've noticed a similar spot on Abby, too, but since she is healthy and happy I've been ignoring it. Plus, I haven't been to the vet since I noticed it but plan to mention it to him next time we're there. I wonder if it is common in Havs? I've had several small dogs over the years and never noticed it on them. All but one were AKC. Curious!!

Kathie


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Marley has one, too...our vet was not concerned at all and it hasn't been an issue at all, so I wouldn't worry 

Alexa


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash has one too now that you mention it... I just assumed it was a rib, never even mentioned it to the vet.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks to all for your reassuring information. Yes, I was a little annoyed about the comment about "overbred". However, I'm in Manhattan, and here, Havs are becoming extremely popular so she may actually think that's common to the rest of the the country as well.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG!!! I noticed the same thing on Finnegan when we first brought him home. When I said to DH I thought it was an xtra rib he made fun of me so I did not mention anything to the vet! So now I'm going make sure DH reads this BEFORE he can even have is dinner tonight!!!!!!


----------

